# Aggiornamento sistema, problema grub! [RISOLTO]

## DevOne

Ciao a tutti,

ho un sistema macbook-pro con 3 sistemi operativi: SnowLeopard, Linux e Windows.

Ho avviato ieri l'installazione del nuovo kde (4.4.5) e altre aggiunte che non ricordo.

Dopo che tutto è andato ok, riavviando il mac e selezionando linux da EFI, esce lo schermo nero ed in alto a sinistra la scritta: "GRUB"

e finito non esce neanche il menu di scelta del kernel!

non fa nulla, niente, ho riavviato con rescuesys ed ho reinstallato grub, ma al riavvio stessa storia...  :Sad: 

GLi altri sistemi operativi partono correttamente.

cosa mi consigliate di fare? qualcuno che ha avuto lo stesso problema?

----------

## cloc3

grub non va bene.

 dai un occhio qui.

----------

## Peach

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> grub non sta bene.

 

FTFY  :Wink: 

Oltre al link che ti ha passato cloc3 e' anche possibile che tu ti sia perso una info notice se negli aggiornamenti fatti c'era anche grub:

 *Quote:*   

> ** IMPORTANT NOTE: you must run grub and install
> 
> the new version's stage1 to your MBR.  Until you do,
> 
> stage1 and stage2 will still be the old version, but
> ...

 

aka, reinstallandolo potresti fixare il problema (ovviamente do per scontato che grub prima funzionasse senza problemi)

----------

## cloc3

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aka, reinstallandolo potresti fixare il problema

 

dev'essere presto un lustro da quel temporale di novembre che ha bruciato il  eroico G3.

stai dicendo che oggi grub può anche far partire i mac?

p.s.: cosa vuol dir FTFY  :Smile:  ?

----------

## Peach

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> aka, reinstallandolo potresti fixare il problema 
> 
> dev'essere presto un lustro da quel temporale di novembre che ha bruciato il  eroico G3.
> ...

 

ecco, non avendo un mac, ho semplicemente dato per scontato che l'op l'avesse fatto funzionare, altro non so dirti.

 *Quote:*   

> p.s.: cosa vuol dir FTFY  ?

 

Fixed That For You  :Wink: 

----------

## DevOne

Perdonatemi, ma non ho capito molto...cmq il mio macbook-pro e un intel 64 e grub prima di quest ultimo aggiornamento funzionava bene

----------

## cloc3

 *DevOne wrote:*   

> Perdonatemi, ma non ho capito molto..

 

Peach suppone che tu abbia aggiornato la versione di grub, ma non spostato i file nella cartella /boot.

se lanci un qlist grub ti accorgerai che nessun file viene collocato nella cartella /boot.

questo perché le installazioni locali possono essere talmente diverse tra loro, che i mantainer negli ebuild non se la sentono di fare i maghi per indovinare quello che voglio gli utenti.

devi sostituire il contenuto della tua attuale cartella /boot con il contenuto di /lib/grub/i386-pc.

fai attenzione che la partizione di boot sia correttamente montata al percorso /boot/.

molti infatti, mantengono la partizione di boot nascosta al sistema.

----------

## Onip

oppure usa grub-install come spiegato nell'handbook e come ricordato anche dai messaggi di elog visibili a fine emerge.

----------

## Peach

 *Onip wrote:*   

> oppure usa grub-install come spiegato nell'handbook e come ricordato anche dai messaggi di elog visibili a fine emerge.

 

o usare l'installazione manuale con grub e dalla linea di comando di grub dare i comandi root e poi setup

Come diceva Onip, vedi la guida a riguardo.

----------

## DevOne

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> o usare l'installazione manuale con grub e dalla linea di comando di grub dare i comandi root e poi setup
> 
> 

 

questa è stata la prima cosa che ho fatto dopo l'errore...non è cambiato nulla!

----------

## Peach

 *DevOne wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> o usare l'installazione manuale con grub e dalla linea di comando di grub dare i comandi root e poi setup
> 
>  
> ...

 

hai provato a rifarla? 

ovviamente devi riavviare con un livecd

----------

## DevOne

Ciao a tutti...

finalmente ho risolto il problema!

In pratica, avevo dimenticato di aver installato il boot di linux non nell'MBR ma nella partizione stessa dedicata a linux.

Sinceramente però non so perchè reinstallando grub, sia successo questo blocco all'avvio...

Grazie a tutti per il supporto 

Gianni

----------

